# دعوة للنقاش فى ((ان الكودات لا تشترط اماكن وصل الحديد بعيدا عن مناطق العزوم القصوى))



## kotoz99 (24 يونيو 2011)

*اثناء بحثى فى المنتدى للتعرف على اماكن الوصل للحديد وجدت مشاركة للاخ ماجدان (سالدان سابقا) كالتالى*










*الى هيجننى ان الكود فية وصلات شد 60فاى ووصلات ضغط 40 فاى اذن لماذا التدقيق على عدم الوصل فى منتصف البحر رقة سفلى وعند العمدان رقة عليا طالما انا موفى طول الوصلة؟؟؟
انا لا اقول ان اختار الوصل عند اماكن العزوم القصوى كحل اعتيادى ولكن افكر لو مثلا اردت عمل تفريدة ووجدت ان سيخ يتم وصلة عند نص البحر او عند العمود ووفيت طول الوصلة هل اكون مخطا ؟؟
ولو انا مخطا ؟؟؟ يعنى اية وصلة شد ووصلة ضغط اصلا ؟؟؟ لو كان الكود اشترط الوصل فى اماكن انعدام العزوم كان قال وصلة انعدام اجهادات او انعدام عزوم؟؟؟ ولا اية؟؟؟
ارجو النقاش من كبار المنتدى نود ان نستفيد منكم فى اقرب فرصة نحن الصغا نطلب مهونة الكبار 
نداء واستغاثة فهمونا لو سمحتم*


----------



## Abo Fares (24 يونيو 2011)

أهلاً أخي الكريم.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

لا يمكن أن ننكر أن بعض الكودات لم تشترط وصل القضبان في الأماكن البعيدة عن مناطق تشكل العزوم القصوى، ولكن بعض الكودات اشترطت ذلك... دون أن أطلع على جميعها بالتفصيل.. 

................................

التفصيلة كما وردت في الكود العربي السوري هي التالية: (وهي التي لم تشترط أن نبتعد عن أماكن تشكل العزوم القصوى) : 







............................

التفصيلة كما وردت في كودات أخرى (على سبيل المثال الكود الهندي).... من كتاب اعتمد على هذا الكود:














....................................

هذا ما عندي.... وأنتظر مشاركات الزملاء للاستزادة والاستفادة... 

تحياتي..


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا مهندس انس على التوضيح .. ممكن شرح مفصل لهذا الموضوع ان وجد


----------



## نجانجا (24 يونيو 2011)

اعتقد ان يفضل عدم الوصل ف الطبقه العلويه فوق العمود وفى الطبقه السفليه فى منتصف البحر


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (24 يونيو 2011)

انا خارج الموضوع
لان ساحاسب بالكود المصرى -لقدر الله وحدث خطأ-


----------



## kotoz99 (24 يونيو 2011)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
> 
> لا يمكن أن ننكر أن بعض الكودات لم تشترط وصل القضبان في الأماكن البعيدة عن مناطق تشكل العزوم القصوى، ولكن بعض الكودات اشترطت ذلك... دون أن أطلع على جميعها بالتفصيل..
> 
> ...


مشكور جدا استاذى الكبير ابو الحلول 
بس انا اقصد بوجة الخصوص البلاطات وليس العمدان مثل ما فهمت من شرح حضرتك


----------



## نجانجا (24 يونيو 2011)

مصطفى صلاح الصاوى قال:


> انا خارج الموضوع
> لان ساحاسب بالكود المصرى -لقدر الله وحدث خطأ-



مش فاهمك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يونيو 2011)

kotoz99 قال:


> *اثناء بحثى فى المنتدى للتعرف على اماكن الوصل للحديد وجدت مشاركة للاخ ماجدان (سالدان سابقا) كالتالى*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كلامك سليم يا باشمهندس 

اوصل في اي مكان ولكن يفضل الابتعاد عن اماكن الاجهاد القصوي - واذا اضطررت الي ذلك فلا باس - بشرط ان تكون ملتزما بالكود الذي تطبقه 
كما ذكر الاخ ابو الحلول ان هناك بعض الكودات تذكر ذلك صراحة وهناك من يذكرها تلميحا 
وكلمة وصلة الشد لا تعني ان تكون الوصله في اقصي مكان للشد الا انها من الوارد ان تكون في مكان معرض لقوي شد لكنها ليست القصوي وكذلك الضغط


----------



## kotoz99 (26 يونيو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> كلامك سليم يا باشمهندس
> 
> اوصل في اي مكان ولكن يفضل الابتعاد عن اماكن الاجهاد القصوي - واذا اضطررت الي ذلك فلا باس - بشرط ان تكون ملتزما بالكود الذي تطبقه
> كما ذكر الاخ ابو الحلول ان هناك بعض الكودات تذكر ذلك صراحة وهناك من يذكرها تلميحا
> وكلمة وصلة الشد لا تعني ان تكون الوصله في اقصي مكان للشد الا انها من الوارد ان تكون في مكان معرض لقوي شد لكنها ليست القصوي وكذلك الضغط


اهلا اهلا بشمهندس محيى
تمام كلام حضرتك صحيح اة المهندس يحب يوفر فى الحديد لكن مش على حساب الامان
طبعا مينفعش نوصل فى مناطق العزوم القصوى ولكن استغربت ان البعض يحفظ انك متوصلش هنا واوصل هنا 
لازم تكون فاهم يعنى اية وصلة ويعنى اية اشتراطات كود لانى كنت هعمل وصلة فى الفلات سلاب رقة سفلية جوا السبورت مباشرة
لكن بشمهندي (م.اسلام) نبهنى وقالى الكود يسمح انك تعدى السنتر بس ب10سم وفتحت الكود فعلا ولقيت الكود يسمح انك تعدى السنتر بتاع العمود بس ب 7.5سم مش وصلة زى ما كنت هعمل وانا مش فاهم
يارب نستفاد ونفهم ومنحطش حديد هدر وبفلوس وبس


----------



## nawalid6 (27 يونيو 2011)

اخوتي الافاضل راي المتواضع انه يمكن الوصل في اي مكان مع تحقيق اشتراطات الكود المستخدم ولناخذ لبشة كبيرة مثلا بمسطح 100*100 وتسليحها حديد 25 مم لتفريد اللبشة تاخذ اطوال متناسبة 6و8و12 وتبدا بعمل وصلات اي ان كان مكانها والكود يضع وصلات كود a,b,c وكود b عند وصل 50% وكود c لوصل 100% فيزيد lts*1.3
في هذه الحالة ستكون الوصله احيانا في منطقة اقصي عزم لا مشكلة طالما حققت طول التراكب المطلوب
والله اعلم


----------



## Moh_agawi (27 يونيو 2011)

الوصل للآسياخ دائما خارج منطقة أقصى العزوم للكمرات والبلاطات

أما الاعمدة فالوصلة أسفل العمود عدا أعمدة الفريم frame column يتم تحديد مكان الوصلة بمعرفة المصمم

وأيضا الفلات سلاب واللبشة الوصل خارج منطقة أقصى عزوم 
حيث يتم تحديد مكان الوصل على اللوحة التصميمية

ويتم عمل التفريد لأسياخ الحديد فى اللبشة والفلات سلاب على أساس ذلك

علما بأنه غير مقبول تعديل مكان الوصل عن اللوحة فى التنفيذ

وبالله التوفيق,,,​


----------



## nawalid6 (27 يونيو 2011)

من قال يا اخي انه غير مقبول تعديل مكان الوصل عن اللوحة في التنفيذ
اذن ما الفارق بين design drawing& shop drawing
وبعدين لو حضرتك مهندس في شركة مقاولات هتعمل اللبشة 100*100 كلها اسياخ مثلا 9.5 م وترمي الباقي اذن اين الهندسة وما الفرق بيني وبين الحداد احنا كمهندسين نستند علي الكود ويتم تعديل تفريد الحديد كافضل وضع اقتصادي وتقدمه للاستشاري وتقنعه بشغلك بناء علي الكود وتتخانق معاه لو رفض لغاية ماتقنعه هندسيا
هو ده المهندس الحقيقي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يونيو 2011)

kotoz99 قال:


> *الكود فية وصلات شد 60فاى ووصلات ضغط 40 فاى اذن لماذا التدقيق على عدم الوصل فى منتصف البحر رقة سفلى وعند العمدان رقة عليا طالما انا موفى طول الوصلة؟؟؟*
> *انا لا اقول ان اختار الوصل عند اماكن العزوم القصوى كحل اعتيادى ولكن افكر لو مثلا اردت عمل تفريدة ووجدت ان سيخ يتم وصلة عند نص البحر او عند العمود ووفيت طول الوصلة هل اكون مخطا ؟؟*
> *ولو انا مخطا ؟؟؟ يعنى اية وصلة شد ووصلة ضغط اصلا ؟؟؟ لو كان الكود اشترط الوصل فى اماكن انعدام العزوم كان قال وصلة انعدام اجهادات او انعدام عزوم؟؟؟ ولا اية؟؟؟*
> *ارجو النقاش من كبار المنتدى نود ان نستفيد منكم فى اقرب فرصة نحن الصغا نطلب مهونة الكبار *
> *نداء واستغاثة فهمونا لو سمحتم*


 
زميلى الفاضل السلام عليكم ...

بداية هناك حلول جيدة وحلول أفضل للمشكلات الهندسية ... وهناك المنطق والحس الهندسى للمصمم
... الأنهيار مثلا سيبدء عند المقاطع ذات الأجهادات الكبيرة أولا ثم ينتقل بعد ذلك للأجهادات الأقل وهكذا .. فإن كان الكود يسمح بأستخدام تلك الوصلات بأى مقطع بالعنصر الأنشائى إذن من الأفضل للمصمم أن يتجنب المناطق الأكثر خطورة بالعنصر الأنشائى ...
فلماذا إذا كان المصمم سيستخدم نفس المواد ونفس التكاليف ولديه حلان الأول يزيد من كفاءة العنصر والثانى يقلل من كفاءة العنصر ؟ فلماذا يختار الحل الذى يقلل من كفاءة العناصر ...

لهذا وأن كانت بعض الكودات لم تضع قيودا على أماكن الوصلات وحتى أن كانت تلك الوصلات مصممة على أقصى قيم للعزوم تستطيع أن تقاومها تلك الوصلات فيبقى الأختيار الثانى للمصمم وهو الأبتعاد بقدر الأمكان عن النقاط الأكثر خطورة وضعفا بالعناصر الأنشائية


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
تحياتي للأخوة الاساتذة أبو الحلول و الاستاذ محي 
و جميع الزملاء .
بالنسبة لي يمكنك ان توصل بأي مكان بالرغم من اعتراض البعض . 
وقد أجريت عدة تجارب تؤكد ان منطقة الوصل هي من أقوى المناطق و السبب أن حديد التسليح في هذه المناطق يضاعف . فلذلك يمكنك الوصل أينما تريد 

مع تحياتي للجميع و السلام عليكم


----------



## مسلم (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجهة نظري سريعا حيث أني لم أطلع على المشاركات نظرا لانشغالي

حتى و ان نص الكود على امكانية الوصل في بعض المناطق 
طالما كان هناك بديل للوصل لما لا يأخذ به كحل بديل حتى لا نقع في مشكلة عدم دقة التنفيذ (التي نعاني منها كثيرا)


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 يونيو 2011)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> تحياتي للأخوة الاساتذة أبو الحلول و الاستاذ محي
> و جميع الزملاء .
> بالنسبة لي يمكنك ان توصل بأي مكان بالرغم من اعتراض البعض .
> ...


 
احييك زميلى الفاضل أبو الأفكار 
وفقط للتوضيح .. الكود الامريكى فى المناطق ذات الشدة الزلزالية الكبيرة zone 3 & 4 يتطلب اشترطات خاصة بأماكن الوصلات مع الأعمدة على سبيل المثال .. وأن تكون الوصلات بمنتصف العمود (آى بعيدا عن الأماكن العظمى للأجهادات )

مرة أخرى أحييك على مشاركتك ووجهة نظرك الرائعة 
تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## nawalid6 (27 يونيو 2011)

تم تجربة استخدام الكوبلر وكانت نتائج الاختبار رائعة ولكن تبقي المشكلة في فرق التكلفة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (27 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> احييك زميلى الفاضل أبو الأفكار
> وفقط للتوضيح .. الكود الامريكى فى المناطق ذات الشدة الزلزالية الكبيرة zone 3 & 4 يتطلب اشترطات خاصة بأماكن الوصلات مع الأعمدة على سبيل المثال .. وأن تكون الوصلات بمنتصف العمود (آى بعيدا عن الأماكن العظمى للأجهادات )
> 
> مرة أخرى أحييك على مشاركتك ووجهة نظرك الرائعة
> تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير



أشكرك كل الشكر استاذ ميشيل :
و مشاركتك الرأي لي شهادة أقدرها من أستاذ كبير يفيد الاخوة المهندسين .

و تقبل مني فائق الشكر 
و السلام عليكم .


----------



## وردة البستان (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا 
واتمنى اجابتى على هذا السؤال 
لو قمت بتكسيح الحديد فى كمرة بسيطة عند 1/7 البحر وعلى زاوية 60 وكان درب العمود مع الكمرة 
وعند رسمها وجدت تكسيحة الحديد ""الجزء المائل من الحديد المكسح"" دخل فى العمود تقريبا 20 سم 
فهل هذا مقبول هندسيا مع وجود عزوم سالبة اعلى العمود ولو بقيمة بسيطة .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> زميلى الفاضل السلام عليكم ...
> 
> بداية هناك حلول جيدة وحلول أفضل للمشكلات الهندسية ... وهناك المنطق والحس الهندسى للمصمم
> ... الأنهيار مثلا سيبدء عند المقاطع ذات الأجهادات الكبيرة أولا ثم ينتقل بعد ذلك للأجهادات الأقل وهكذا .. فإن كان الكود يسمح بأستخدام تلك الوصلات بأى مقطع بالعنصر الأنشائى إذن من الأفضل للمصمم أن يتجنب المناطق الأكثر خطورة بالعنصر الأنشائى ...
> ...



حلوة الفكرة دي يا باشمهندس ميشيل

فهناك الحل الامثل من كافة الوجوه اقتصاديا وانشائيا ومعماريا لكل حاله وما التصميم الا محاولة للوصول لهذا الحل الامثل وهو الاحل الافضل اما باقي الحلول الجيدة فلا غبار عليها رغم انها ليست الافضل لكنها داخل الحدود المقبولة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 يونيو 2011)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> تحياتي للأخوة الاساتذة أبو الحلول و الاستاذ محي
> و جميع الزملاء .
> بالنسبة لي يمكنك ان توصل بأي مكان بالرغم من اعتراض البعض .
> ...



كلام سليم جدا اخي عبد الحكيم 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## kotoz99 (29 يونيو 2011)

nawalid6 قال:


> من قال يا اخي انه غير مقبول تعديل مكان الوصل عن اللوحة في التنفيذ
> اذن ما الفارق بين design drawing& shop drawing
> وبعدين لو حضرتك مهندس في شركة مقاولات هتعمل اللبشة 100*100 كلها اسياخ مثلا 9.5 م وترمي الباقي اذن اين الهندسة وما الفرق بيني وبين الحداد احنا كمهندسين نستند علي الكود ويتم تعديل تفريد الحديد كافضل وضع اقتصادي وتقدمه للاستشاري وتقنعه بشغلك بناء علي الكود وتتخانق معاه لو رفض لغاية ماتقنعه هندسيا
> هو ده المهندس الحقيقي


برنس ردك دة يا هندسة


----------



## kotoz99 (29 يونيو 2011)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> تحياتي للأخوة الاساتذة أبو الحلول و الاستاذ محي
> و جميع الزملاء .
> بالنسبة لي يمكنك ان توصل بأي مكان بالرغم من اعتراض البعض .
> ...


تصدق برضة الموضوع دة اشتغل فى دماغى كتيييييييير
فعلا مكان الوصل بيكون الحديد دوبل راى محترم جدا


----------



## kotoz99 (29 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> احييك زميلى الفاضل أبو الأفكار
> وفقط للتوضيح .. الكود الامريكى فى المناطق ذات الشدة الزلزالية الكبيرة zone 3 & 4 يتطلب اشترطات خاصة بأماكن الوصلات مع الأعمدة على سبيل المثال .. وأن تكون الوصلات بمنتصف العمود (آى بعيدا عن الأماكن العظمى للأجهادات )
> 
> مرة أخرى أحييك على مشاركتك ووجهة نظرك الرائعة
> تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


اهلا اهلا استاذ ميشيل
احيك على ردودك التى تضيف لى ولاخوانى المهندسين 
وطبعا انا اقل من حضرتك كتييييييييير ومن كبار مهندسى المنتدى عشان اختلف مع حضرتك
لكن انا مستمتع بالنقاش


----------



## kotoz99 (29 يونيو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> حلوة الفكرة دي يا باشمهندس ميشيل
> 
> فهناك الحل الامثل من كافة الوجوه اقتصاديا وانشائيا ومعماريا لكل حاله وما التصميم الا محاولة للوصول لهذا الحل الامثل وهو الاحل الافضل اما باقي الحلول الجيدة فلا غبار عليها رغم انها ليست الافضل لكنها داخل الحدود المقبولة


السلام عليكم
ازيك يا بشمهندس محيى يارب تكون بخير يارب
انا اللحمد لله ظبت التفريدة وكمان خلفت الوصل فوق وتحت فى الفرش والغطا
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 يونيو 2011)

kotoz99 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ازيك يا بشمهندس محيى يارب تكون بخير يارب
> انا اللحمد لله ظبت التفريدة وكمان خلفت الوصل فوق وتحت فى الفرش والغطا
> ربنا يبارك فيك



عظيم جدا ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## kotoz99 (30 يونيو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> عظيم جدا ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


امين يارب بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجدان (4 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحيه للأخوه الكرام والزملاء الأعزاء
م. ابو الحلول , م. محى , م. أبو الافكار , م. ميشيل 

أما بعد بصفتى صاحب الاقتباس بالموضوع 
أقول
اولا .. آسف لتأخرى بالرد إذ لم اتابع الموقع منذ فتره 

ثانيا ..كلام الاساتذه الكبار صحيح تماما 
م. ابو الحلول و م. محى 

وتأكيدا كلام م. ميشيل ..... ما يخص بعض الكودات بأشتراط أماكن الوصل دون غيرها فى الحالات الخاصه كما فى الزلازل 


مهندس قطز
العنصر الخرسانى يحتوى على مناطق ضغط أو شد بكامل القطاع لأن القوتين هما القوى المسببه للعزوم ولا يمكن وجود عزوم بدونهما 
وعندما تنقطع العزوم بمنطقه ما بالقطاع فتكون عند نقطه ما بالقطاع وما يليها مباشرة فإنما يؤؤل للإنعدام ..... هذا وفقا للتحليل الإنشائى عندما يمكن دراسة العنصر الخرسانى خطا والركائز نقاط ( مجازا ) لتسهيل دراسة القطاع 
لكن بالحقيقه فالعنصر الخرسانى قطاع ثلاثى الأبعاد يحتوى على قوى داخليه وقى الضغط والشد المنتشره بطول القطاع تسبب العزوم على طول القطاع أيضا وتقريبا لا توجد منطقه تنعدم فيها العزوم كما هو فى التحليل الإنشائى وإنما تؤؤل المنطقه غلى إنعدام العزوم

نلخص من هذا .....
أن الضغط والشد موجودان دائما بالقطاع الخرسانى بنسب متفاوته طبقا لبعد وقرب المنطقه من القوى المسببه للعزوم
يعنى كمثال ليس إلا 
عندما يكون الشد فى منتصف كمرة ما 15 طن وما قبلها 12 طن ثم قبل قبلها 9 طن وهكذا ....... حتى 1 طن وتقريبا يؤؤل إلى الإنعدام لتنقلب القوى من شد إلى ضغط مساويا مثلا 7 طن ثم 9 طن ثم 11 طن أعلى الركيزه 

فإذا أردنا ان يتم الوصل لأسياخ التسليح
يتم الوصل حسب المنطقه نفترض ما هو بالكمره من منطقة الإنعدام تقريبا إلى منطقة المنتصف 
نجد أنها منطقة شد 
إذن نحتاج تطبيق قانون 60 مره قطر السيخ ........ صح ؟؟ بالطبع صح الصح
طب يكون الوصل عند قيمة 15 طن أم 12 أم 9 أم 
وهنا تقول الكودات طبقا للكود المصرى يمنع الوصل عند مناطق أقصى عزوم 





وفى مثالنا هذا عند منتصف الكمره تحت قوى 15 طن 
لماذا ؟؟؟
كما ذكر المهندس القدير ميشيل 
الأفضل الوصل عند قوه مؤثره 9 طن أم 15 طن ....... مع تثبيت طول الوصله ؟؟؟؟
أكيد الوصله تحت قوى أقل 
أما عن لماذا تمنع فى منطقة أقصى عزوم 
بكل بساطه عامل أمان 
نعم قد تم تصميم الوصله على اقصى عزوم ولكن هناك بعض الأشتراطات التى نخشى عدم تنفيذها مثل تبادل الوصله على مسافات يقرها الكود المتبع ووجود أسياخ عرضيه على الوصله من عدمه 

ولاحظ ايضا 
60 مره قطر السيخ أنما تحسب لأقل قيمه مميزه لتصميم الخرسانه والتى تساوى 20 نيوتن لكل مم مربع
وبزيادة القيمه المميزه تقل قيمة الوصله طبقا للجدول
ولا حظ أيضا أن الوصله ما هى إلا طول تماسك السيخ وهى تحسب من معادله رياضيا 





والله المستعان


----------



## ماجدان (4 يوليو 2011)

abo alafkar قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> وقد أجريت عدة تجارب تؤكد ان منطقة الوصل هي من أقوى المناطق و السبب أن حديد التسليح في هذه المناطق يضاعف . فلذلك يمكنك الوصل أينما تريد
> 
> مع تحياتي للجميع و السلام عليكم



وعليكم السلام 

السيد أبو الافكار 
أرجو منك سرد تلك التجارب بالتحديد واعطاء نتائجها أن أمكن 

حيث ان لى راى مخالف لرايك تقريبا 
حيث ان كل سيخ يلزمه طول تماسك على حدى 
لتحقيق البوند ( قوى التماسك ) مع الخرسانه 

وعن ذلك فإن قوى العزم المؤثر على السيخين تجعل كل سيخ يطلب طول رباط لتحقيق البوند لكل سيخ مما يعوض الزياده فى عدد الاسياخ


----------



## kotoz99 (4 يوليو 2011)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحيه للأخوه الكرام والزملاء الأعزاء
> م. ابو الحلول , م. محى , م. أبو الافكار , م. ميشيل
> ...


اهلااااااااااااااا بشمهندس ماجدان (سالدان سابقا)
ابدعت فى ردك ابدعت


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 يوليو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> حلوة الفكرة دي يا باشمهندس ميشيل
> 
> فهناك الحل الامثل من كافة الوجوه اقتصاديا وانشائيا ومعماريا لكل حاله وما التصميم الا محاولة للوصول لهذا الحل الامثل وهو الاحل الافضل اما باقي الحلول الجيدة فلا غبار عليها رغم انها ليست الافضل لكنها داخل الحدود المقبولة


شكرا جزيلا لك مشرفنا القدير مهندس محيي .. وشكرا لتعليقك الرائع حقا ..


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 يوليو 2011)

kotoz99 قال:


> اهلا اهلا استاذ ميشيل
> احيك على ردودك التى تضيف لى ولاخوانى المهندسين
> وطبعا انا اقل من حضرتك كتييييييييير ومن كبار مهندسى المنتدى عشان اختلف مع حضرتك
> لكن انا مستمتع بالنقاش


 
أحييك على تلك الهمة وذلك النشاط وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق...
ولن يكون المرء ملما بكل الأمور ... فحتى النظر له ما يعرف بزاوية الأبصار أى هناك مدى للرؤية ..
من خلال المناقشات وطرح كل الأفكار من خلال المناقشات بأسلوب علمى تزداد وتتعمق لدينا المعرفة والعلم بشكل أفضل .. ومن الجميل أن يظل المرء يشعر بنقص العلم والمعرفة لديه فيظل باحثا مستنيرا بمزيدا من العلوم والمعارف التى سبق وتوصل إليها من سبوقه فى تلك المعارف ..

معذرة للأطالة ..
تقبل منى خالص التحية..


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 يوليو 2011)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحيه للأخوه الكرام والزملاء الأعزاء
> م. ابو الحلول , م. محى , م. أبو الافكار , م. ميشيل
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا للمهندس القدير أحمد على تلك المشاركة الرائعة جدا وهذا الكم من المعلومات المفيدة
ودائما نسعد بموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك المميزة
تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## ماجدان (5 يوليو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للمهندس القدير أحمد على تلك المشاركة الرائعة جدا وهذا الكم من المعلومات المفيدة
> ودائما نسعد بموضوعاتك ومشاركاتك المميزة
> تقبل منى خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير



بل انا شاكر جدا حسن التواصل 
وأخجلتنى كلماتكم الرقيقه والتى لا أستحقها وهى شهاده أعتز بها من زميل يكبرنى علما وخبره


----------



## alaa aly elsayed (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*اسف قد قمت بعمل موضوع خاص ولم اجد من يجيبني السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا مهندس حديث التخرج ولم اتدرب من قبل تنقصني الاساسيات التنفيذيه في توالي العمليات
في اعمال التشطيبات
اي العمليات تسبق بعضها وكيف اتقنها من غير حد ما يضحك عليا
كذلك اهم المصطلحات في اعمال المباني والملاحظات المهمه لظبط اعمال المباني
اهم مصطلحات اعمال التغذيه والدهان وكيفيه متابعتها وارجو التيسير في المصطلحات قدر المستطاع
مثل ماهو التعتيق في اعمال الدهان
اسف علي الاطاله ولكني بلا سابق خبره
ارجو ان اكون ملم بجميع المعلومات التي تساعدني علي العمل
خاصه اني في ظروف عملي وضعت لاكون المسؤل مباشره واتعرض للكدب من جانب العمال الكسالي واصطدم بالاستشاري في مواقف عده كما ارجو من خلال المساعده وهو تعاقب الاعمال مثل هل الحلوق الاول اما التلياس المواد المستخدمه لسد التشققات قبل اعمال الدهان ساعدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ع المعلومات الاكثر من قيمة 
تقبلوا مني كل الود


----------



## mosaed36 (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا يااخ وباراك الله فيك


----------



## طه المهندس (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (8 فبراير 2015)

ماجدان قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> السيد أبو الافكار
> أرجو منك سرد تلك التجارب بالتحديد واعطاء نتائجها أن أمكن
> ...




الاخ ماجدان السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
رغم أن الموضوع قديم و باعتذار الشديد فضغط العمل و ضيق الوقت يجعلنا نقصر بالاطلاع على كافة الردود 
بالنسبة للتجارب فقد تمت من قبل زميل عمل رسالة ماجستير بهذا الموضوع 
و مع الاسف منذ زمن فقد الاتصال به 
لكن اعدك أول ما تتوفر لي سوف ارسلها للموقع 
اكرر اعتذاري لك و للجميع بسبب تقصيرنا


----------

